# USA men's curling team wins Gold Medal



## moviequeen1 (Feb 24, 2018)

The USA men's curling team on the verge of being eliminated,pulled another upset and stunned favorite Sweden 10-7 to win their 1st Gold Medal at the Olympics. So happy for them Sue


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 24, 2018)

Well done America.


----------



## James (Feb 24, 2018)

Congrats.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 24, 2018)

Well done  America  for winning the gold  in this  super  exciting  sport.

Now for a good rest.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 24, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Well done America.



Yeah, yeah,
I'm doin' a victory dance
Yeah, yeah,
I'm wearin' Murkin pants! 

I toss that stone right down the ice
My Murkin manners aren't real nice but

Yeah, yeah,
I'm doin' a victory dance! 

:yes:


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 24, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> Yeah, yeah,
> I'm doin' a victory dance
> Yeah, yeah,
> I'm wearin' Murkin pants!
> ...


Don’t give up your day job.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 24, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Don’t give up your day job.



Too late.

I'm now writing verse for Burma Shave full-time.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 24, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> Too late.
> 
> I'm now writing verse for Burma Shave full-time.


Hmmm. Bring back the Frito Bandito!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 24, 2018)

Ai, yi, yi, yi!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 24, 2018)

I just spit coffee everywhere.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2018)

Not only that........


----------



## Falcon (Feb 24, 2018)

Oh     HOW  PROUD  WE  MUST  BE  !!!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 24, 2018)

I didn't realize synchronized snowballing eating was one of the new Olympic events!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 24, 2018)

moviequeen1 said:


> I didn't realize synchronized snowballing eating was one of the new Olympic events!!!



Wait 'til you see the replays of the Singles Tongue-Frozen-To-Flagpole!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2018)

Rofl


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 24, 2018)

I'd bet the team is really happy now because they can curl beers and 1/4 pounders instead of that rock. I enjoyed watching the final as much as anything I've seen so far this year. 

Well Done Team USA Curling Team. OUTSTANDING


----------



## wilf (Feb 28, 2018)

i think the overall quality of the curling was great this tournament, iv even heard people wanting to take up the sport enquiring as to where they might find places in the midlands, top sport, lets hope it starts to get the following it deserves


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 28, 2018)

I saw on the new last night,the curling team returned home to a hero's welcome at the airport. It was mobbed by family&friends with chants of'USA,USA'.
One of the passengers on the Delta Airlines plane,gave up his seat in first class to let one of the team member sit there.What a lovely gesture,certainly warmed my heart Sue


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 1, 2018)

The U.S. team lives close to home.  We often travelled to Duluth for bonspiels (tournaments).  I hope they visit our city in the fall .
They will get a big welcome here as well even though Canada lost.


----------

